# IOMSP Livery



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice view of the Ben my Cree in her new livery *here*

Chris


----------



## pbrstreetgang (Apr 19, 2008)

Caught Viking (ex superseacat 2) in her new paint job on the River Mersey. .


----------

